# Beautiful Orthodox Christian Chant- Divna!



## Violinist56 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to know if anyone has heard of Divna before. She's a serbian woman who has an amazing voice - spiritually uplifting and clear as a bell. I was wondering if anyone else has heard of her... I think she has a new album coming out that's live in concert. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------

